# Downhill en Guanajuato



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

¿Quién fue?


----------



## kitateloschones (Sep 29, 2005)

yo!
Estuvo buena, buen ambiente, la bajada fue la misma pero también fue muy divertida. La organización estuvo muy bien, 3 camionetas constantemente subiendo a todos los ciclistas fue de lo mejor que he visto en este país.
Lo malo: por culpa de unos cuantos confianzudos que se metieron a una casa para ver la bajada desde la azotea, se armó un buen desmadre, un grupo de 5 o 6 albañiles comandados por un viejito (creo que el dueño de la casa) persiguieron a estos brothers para madrearlos, llegaron hasta el arrancadero y cuando encontraron a todos los ciclistas esperando su turno para bajar, se armaron los madrazos, no vi bien quien le soltó el golpe a quien pero solo se que los albañiles lanzaron botellas de vidrio al piso, y golpearon a uno de los ciclistas, tampoco estoy seguro si el golpeado fue uno de los que se metió en la casa, pero tenia unos cuantos golpes en la cabeza y un razpon en el brazo.

Volviendo a la carrera, todo estuvo divertido, los tiempo estuvieron casi al instante, la premiacion no tomó mas de 40 min, los regalos estuvieron al puro pedo.

Pronto subiré las fotos


----------

